# [Usertest] Noctua NF-P12



## rabensang (23. Februar 2009)

*Noctua NF-P12*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Einleitung:*

Durch immer mehr asiatische Hersteller, explodiert der Kühler- und Lüftermarkt förmlich. Kaum ein Unternehmen bemüht sich, innovativ zu sein und versucht eigene Techniken herauszubringen. 

  Die Österreicher von Noctua gehören zu einem kleinen Prozentsatz, welche noch eigene Entwicklungsarbeit leisten und dadurch innovative Produkte vorzeigen können. In dieser Produktpalette befindet sich auch der Lüfter NF-P12, der mit seiner Technik, hohe Leistung und geringe Lautstärke vereint. Ob das so ist, zeigt sich in diesem Review.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Spezifikationen:*


*[FONT=&quot]Format[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: - 120x120x25 mm[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Lagertyp[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: - SSO-Bearing[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Blattgeometrie[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: - Nine Blade Design mit VCN[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Umdrehungsgeschw. (+/-10%)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: - 1300 RPM[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Umdrehungsgeschw. mit L.N.A.      (+/-10%)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: -      1100 RPM[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Umdrehungsgeschw. mit U.L.N.A.      (+/-10%)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: - 900      RPM[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Volumenstrom[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: - 92,3 m³/h[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Volumenstrom mit L.N.A.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: - 78,5 m³/h[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Volumenstrom mit U.L.N.A.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: - 63,4 m³/h[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Geräuschentwicklung[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: - 19,8 dB(A)[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Geräuschentwicklung mit L.N.A.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: - 16,9 dB(A)[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Geräuschentwicklung mit      U.L.N.A.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: -      12,6 dB(A)[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Statischer Druck[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: - 1,68 mm H2O[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Statischer Druck mit L.N.A.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: - 1,43 mm H2O[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Statischer Druck mit U.L.N.A.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: - 1,21 mm H2O[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Leistungsaufnahme[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: - 1,08 W[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Stromstärke[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: - 0,09 A[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Betriebsspannung[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: - 12 V[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]MTBF[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: - > 150.000 h[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Garantie[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: 6 Jahre[/FONT]
 

*Technik erklärt:*

  Um keine Fehlinformationen oder sinnfreien Sätze zu bilden, habe ich auf die vollständige Erklärung der Techniken, der Noctua Seite zurückgegriffen. (Natürlich nur mit der freundlichen Genehmigung).



> Nine Blade Design mit Vortex-Control Notches
> 
> ​Das druck-optimierte Nine Blade Design des NF-P12 (P steht kurz für "pressure", "power" und "performance") wurde speziell für high-impedance Anwendungen wie CPU Kühler, Wasserkühlungs-Radiatoren, Netzteile oder Gehäuse mit engen Lüftergittern entwickelt und erzielt einen hervorragenden statischen Druck und hohe Förderleistung bei einem äußerst niedrigen Geräuschpegel.
> 
> ...


Quelle:http://www.noctua.at/main.php?lng=de

*


Verpackung / Lieferumfang:

*   Der Karton des Lüfters kommt natürlich im Noctua Design zum Käufer und fällt durch die Farbgebung ins Auge.  Die braun, blau, weiße Mischung macht die Noctua-Verpackung(en) unverkennbar. Einen Blick auf den Lüfter, ermöglicht das Sichtfenster in der Front und präsentiert das ungewöhnliche Rotor-Design. Die Rückseite zeigt Merkmale, Features, Spezifikationen und lässt sich aufklappen. Dort sieht man die verwendeten Techniken näher beschrieben und einige eingeheimste Awards. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 
  Den Lieferumfang gestaltet Noctua sehr umfangreich. Außer dem Lüfter werden 4 Anti-Vibration-Bolts, 4 normale Befestigungsschrauben, 1 Low-Noise Adapter (L.N.A.), 1 Ultra-Low-Noise Adapter (U.L.N.A.) und ein 3 Pin zu 4 Pin-Molex Adapter mitgeliefert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​




*Verarbeitung/Details:*


 Alle beigelegten Komponenten sind tadellos Verarbeitet und in gewohnt guter Noctua-Qualität. Das erste was auffällt, ist das hohe Gewicht des Lüfters. Bei genauerem hinsehen und recherchieren findet man heraus, dass dieser aus fieberglasverstärkten Kunststoff gefertigt ist, um eine optimale Steifigkeit und damit ausgezeichnete Laufruhe zu erhalten. 

 Die Optik des NF-P12 ist Geschmackssache, da die zwei Farben sehr im Kontrast zueinander stehen. Mir persönlich gefällt die beige-braune Mischung sehr gut. Daran erkennt jeder, dass es sich um hochwertige Komponenten der Firma Noctua handelt. Sozusagen ein Erkennungsmerkmal.

 Im Gegensatz zu herkömmlichen Lüfter hat der NF-P12, 9 anstatt 7 Rotorblätter und erreicht damit einen hohen Luftdurchsatz. Diese sind zusätzlich eingekerbt, um die Luftverwirbelungen an den Enden und die damit verbundene Lautstärkeentwicklung zu reduzieren (siehe „Vortex-Control Notches“und „Druck-optimiertes Nine Blade Design“). Zur weiteren Geräuschminimierung entwickelte Noctua ein selbst-stabilisierendes Öldruck-Gleitlager, welches in Laufruhe und Langzeitstabilität vor Kugel-, Gleit- und Flüssigkeitslagern liegt (siehe “Self-stabilizing oil-pressure bearing“).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​Am Rahmen befinden sich zwei Pfeile, welche den Luftstrom und die Drehrichtung des Rotors verdeutlichen und somit den Einbau erleichtern sollen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​Der mit 1300rpm max. drehende Lüfter kann durch die beiliegenden Adapter gedrosselt werden. Mit dem L.N.A. auf 1100rpm und dem U.L.N.A. auf 900rpm.

 Das Anschlusskabel hat eine Länge von 41cm und ist sauber ummantelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
 


*
Montage:

* Der NF-P12 kann wahlweise als CPU- oder Gehäuselüfter verwendet werden. Befestigungsmaterial ist genügend vorhanden und bei Prozessor-Kühlern werden meist immer die passenden Klammern mitgeliefert. Bei diesem Test wurde der NF-P12 als CPU-Lüfter eingesetzt und ist daher sehr einfach zu montieren. Als Testkühler kommt der Zerotherm Zen FZ 120 mit Standardlüfter und dem Scythe S-Flex mit 1600rpm zum Einsatz. 

 Die Spannungsadapter werden einfach zwischen Mainboardanschluss und Lüfter gesteckt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​



 *Betrieb:
*
 Getestet wird der Noctua-Lüfter auf einem Zerotherm Zen FZ 120 und tritt gegen den Standardlüfter bzw. den S-Flex an. Der Kühler sitzt auf einem Q6600 und wird mit verschiedenen Spannungen und Taktraten belastet.

 Im Betrieb zeigt der NF-P12 seine Stärke. Bei vollen 1300rpm kühlt er besser als der Zerotherm Standardlüfter und genau so gut wie der S-Flex mit viel höherer Drehzahl, ist aber bei weitem leiser. Hier erkennt man, dass der Lüfter sehr gut für den High-Impedance-Bereich geeignet ist_._ Werden die beiden Adapter eingesetzt, hört man nichts mehr. Keine Windgeräusche und auch kein Lagerschleifen oder ähnliches. Beim schwarzen Adapter wird der Lüfter bis auf 1000rpm heruntergedrosselt. Laut Hersteller sollten es aber 1100rpm sein.

 Im Test erreichte der S-Flex nur 1500rpm anstatt der angegebenen 1600rpm.

Bei 3,6Ghz wurde auf zu niedrige Drehzahlen verzichtet, um die CPU nicht zu sehr zu strapazieren.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 


 *Fazit:*

 Noctua bietet mit dem NF-P12 einen exklusiven und exzellenten Lüfter an, der in Sachen Geräuschkulisse, Lieferumfang und Verarbeitung weit vor der asiatischen Konkurrenz steht. Durch sehr gute Performance und geringe Lautstärke, spielt er in der oberen Liga mit. Damit ist der NF-P12 für Silent-Freaks, sowie Overclocker gleichermaßen empfehlenswert. Der Preis von ca. 18€ kann für dieses Produkt nur angemessen sein.

Der NF-P12 kann bei Caseking erworben werden.​


----------



## rabensang (23. Februar 2009)

Bilder1


----------



## rabensang (23. Februar 2009)

Bilder 2


----------



## rabensang (23. Februar 2009)

Bilder3


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (23. Februar 2009)

Sehr schöner Test,

kann den Lüfter auch jedem empfehlen.

Hab den im Deckel als Gehäuselüfter im Einsatz, dieser ist nur minimal lauter wie die Multiframe.
Also brauch sich hinter den noiseblockern nicht zu verstecken.

Das Zubehör ist einfach nur klasse, sieht man selten


----------



## Nickles (23. Februar 2009)

Sehr schöner,und ausführlicher test!
Mir wären die der Lüfter zu teuer und sieht irgendwie nach Opas pc aus^^


----------



## rabensang (23. Februar 2009)

Ist halt nicht jedermanns Geschmack!

Ich finde die Farben gut. Hebt sich schön von der Masse ab.


----------



## Nickles (23. Februar 2009)

> Ich finde die Farben gut. Hebt sich schön von der Masse ab.


Gutes argument,aber Braun 

Jedem das seine 
Mein rechner ist halt auch net "normal"


----------



## k4nt0n (23. Februar 2009)

Noctua FTW ! xDDD
Hab 2x diese Dinger und 3x die "normalen Gehäuselüfter" von Noctua verbaut..

Den Preis finde ich in Ordnung, man zalht für die Qualität sowie das Zubehör einfach einen Mehrpreis, aber lieber nen schönen, schlichten Noctua, als nen faden S-Flex 

Schöner Test =D


----------



## ManuelB (23. Februar 2009)

Bei mir war der Noctua ja beim CPU-Kühler dabei und ich kann mich nicht beschweren.
Dabei geht es mir hautsächlich um die Funktionalität. Soll heißen leise, vibrationsarm, gute Luftleistung und kein schlagender Rotor (auch nicht optisch). 
Wobei die Farbe schon interressant ist und Noctua damit immerhin ein Markenzeichen hat 
S-Flex hab ich auch drin, die sehen ja nun wirklich aus wie Standard. Laufen tun sie aber bislang  gut. 

MfG
Manu


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (23. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die Farbe auch geil, die hat irgend was


----------



## RaggaMuffin (23. Februar 2009)

man sollte diese top firma unterstützen und deren produkte kaufen...
noctua produkte haben top qualität


----------



## rabensang (24. Februar 2009)

Wie gesagt, setzt sich halt doch von den asiatischen Produkten ab. Noctua guckt noch ein wenig auf die Qualität.


----------



## Nickles (24. Februar 2009)

execut3r schrieb:


> man sollte diese top firma unterstützen und deren produkte kaufen...
> noctua produkte haben top qualität




Nur das P/L der cpu Kühler ist schlecht 



> Wie gesagt, setzt sich halt doch von den asiatischen Produkten ab. Noctua guckt noch ein wenig auf die Qualität.



DA stimme ich zu.


----------



## PrEdaToR (24. Februar 2009)

Die Noctua Lüfter sind meiner Meinung nach auch die besten. Man sieht ja sie schlagen die so hochgeprießenen S-Flex und das bei 200 rpm weniger und noch leiser.


----------



## Uziflator (24. Februar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> Nur das P/L der Cpu Kühler ist schlecht


Nö, der Lüfter kostet schon 18,-, die WLP kostet auch 8-10,-, und das ist so viel Zubehör dabei und Noctua hat einen sehr guten Support,einen der besten die ich kenne.


----------



## Nickles (24. Februar 2009)

schon,aber am ende ist die leistung doch nicht angemessen im verglecih zum preis(ich sag nur Ifx-14,cnps 9900 led)


----------



## ManuelB (24. Februar 2009)

Naja, Service kostet eben auch Geld.  
Ich habe den Kühler von Noctua auch aus dem Grund gewählt, dass wenigstens die Entwicklung nicht in Japan bzw. China geschehen ist. Wenn ich mir den IFX anschaue kostet er z.B. in etwa das Gleiche wie der Noctua aber ohne Lüfter, den musste man also noch extra kaufen. Der Zalman soll nachden Angaben um einiges lauter sein, wobei ich den noch nicht hatte oder gehört habe. 
Da muss man sich halt entsprechend den eigenen Wünschen den besten Kompromiss heraussuchen.

MfG
Manu


----------



## jayson (24. Februar 2009)

sehr schöner test....

der lüfter ist wirklich sehr gut, ich habe ihn vor kurzem einem freund zu geburtstag geschenkt und er war begeistert... der alte war doch sehr laut... aber über die farbe kann man streiten.... ist halt geschmackssache...


----------



## rxamax (24. Februar 2009)

schöner Test. Kann ihn nur bestätigen, da bei mir 2 von denen laufen 
Farbe ist mir aber relativ egal kann man eh nicht sehen. (jedenfalls in meinem Gehäuse )


----------



## Freak2009 (24. Februar 2009)

Kann ich nur empfehlen. Nen heisses Teil


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (26. Februar 2009)

hab das teil auch im rechner, würd ich wieder kaufen. fettes stück hardware.


----------



## FortunaGamer (26. Februar 2009)

Der Lüfter gefällt mir gut aber wenn der Beleuchtet were würde ich mir denn Kaufen.


----------



## Nickles (26. Februar 2009)

> Der Lüfter gefällt mir gut aber wenn der Beleuchtet were würde ich mir denn Kaufen.


Ich denke diese Farben und leuchten passen nun aber gar nicht!
Leuchtendes braun!


Aber jedem das seine


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (26. Februar 2009)

dito.


----------



## FortunaGamer (26. Februar 2009)

@Nickles
In braun meine ich das ja nicht ich meine denn Lüfter in einer anderen Farbe also blau oder rot.


----------



## Falcony6886 (13. April 2009)

Super Test!!! 

Ich bin leider nicht so begeistert von der Leistung des Noctua, die im Vergleich zu meinen Enermax und Xigmatek Lüfter in keinem Verhältnis zum Preis steht... 

Meine Ergebnisse kannst du dir ja dann in meinem Lesertest angucken!


----------

